# The White House beer recipes



## dward51 (Sep 2, 2012)

Did not see it posted here already, but the White House released two of their "official" home brew recipes on the web Saturday for Honey Ale and Honey Porter.  Here they are.  I can offer no comment of if either is a decent recipe, but figured they needed to be shared here.

Of course it may be a little difficult to obtain at least one of the ingredients, "White House Honey".  I bet those bee boxes are guarded quite well.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















wh_beer_recipe_honey_ale.jpg



__ dward51
__ Sep 2, 2012


















wh_beer_recipe_honey_porter_0.jpg



__ dward51
__ Sep 2, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, I guess he started a brewery with taxpayer money....   I do hope it is good beer.....


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 2, 2012)

He can keep his beer!
That's all I have to say about that!!!!!



~Martin


----------



## smokinnh (Jun 21, 2013)

My sister and her husband actually tried the Porter. I guess they had something go wrong so it ended up turning into more of a double bock (Good mistake in my opinion)..It turned out pretty good. Knocked your socks off though, only needed one before I was feeling...much happier!


----------



## jesalba (Nov 10, 2013)

[h3]WHITE HOUSE HONEY ALE[/h3]
*Ingredients*

2 (3.3 lb) cans light malt extract
1 lb light dried malt extract
12 oz crushed amber crystal malt
8 oz Biscuit Malt
1 lb White House Honey
1 1/2 oz Kent Goldings Hop Pellets
1 1/2 oz Fuggles Hop pellets
2 tsp gypsum
1 pkg Windsor dry ale yeast
3/4 cup corn sugar for priming
*Directions*

In an 12 qt pot, steep the grains in a hop bag in 1 1/2 gallons of sterile water at 155 degrees for half an hour. Remove the grains.
Add the 2 cans of the malt extract and the dried extract and bring to a boil.
For the first flavoring, add the 1 1/2 oz Kent Goldings and 2 tsp of gypsum. Boil for 45 minutes.
For the second flavoring, add the 1/2 oz Fuggles hop pellets at the last minute of the boil.
Add the honey and boil for 5 more minutes.
Add 2 gallons chilled sterile water into the primary fermenter and add the hot wort into it. Top with more water to total 5 gallons. There is no need to strain.
Pitch yeast when wort temperature is between 70-80˚. Fill airlock halfway with water.
Ferment at 68-72˚ for about seven days.
Rack to a secondary fermenter after five days and ferment for 14 more days.
To bottle, dissolve the corn sugar into 2 pints of boiling water for 15 minutes. Pour the mixture into an empty bottling bucket. Siphon the beer from the fermenter over it. Distribute priming sugar evenly. Siphon into bottles and cap. Let sit for 2 to 3 weeks at 75˚.
Finally visit his page https://www.cubancigarsbest.com/index.php/cohiba-esplendidos.html and enjoy the Cohiba Esplendidos


----------

